# Winchester Model 70 30-06



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

My dad is selling his old rifle. He inherited the same gun in a pre-64 model from my grandpa when he passed, and though I grew up hunting with it, I've since bought my own rifle and this one now sits in the safe. He'd rather see it get some use than sit there season after season.

As the title suggests, it is a Winchester Model 70 in .30-06. 24" barrel with a nice synthetic stock. It will come with the scope and sling.

Asking price is $600.


----------

